# Uber Lease to Own



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I am planning on Driving for Uber in May, in The Nashville area, I am wanting to lease a car to own through Uber, does anyone know if this would be a good idea?

also is there anway i could get Uber started in my city where i live?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I loaded 16 tons and what do I get? Another day older and deeper in debt. St Peter don't you call cause I can't go.......I owe my soul to the company store. 

Don't do it, brother! Wouldn't recommend driving a car for Uber that you owe on - especially if it's an Uber program lease to own.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!

Use the search feature and read!


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I was thinking this would be perfect for me since i have no car and i really need a way to get around.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

if you like making less money than the car payment, then go fo it. 
if you want to make money, it wont be driving a car for uber. 
$4 an hour, expect that. can you live on $4 an hour and pay the payment on that car? I doubt it. 
Dont do it, Dont do it! youll be turning that car in very soon after getting it. REPO! 
just say NO.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

OMG lease to own, horrible. youll be owning a car with 250k miles on that is 2 years old. And youll need a second job to pay rent and the rest of that car payment! UGG, say NO. $4 an hour!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!
> 
> Use the search feature and read!


Thank you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bad Plan.

NOBODY is happy with a leased car driving for Uber. Unless as mentioned above a repo and $4 per hour make you happy!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> I was thinking this would be perfect for me since i have no car and i really need a way to get around.


You thought wrong.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

what about Lyft? I heard they pay more than Uber


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not enough more.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Leases have mileage limits and there typically is NO WAY to drive enough to make the payments hand have enough left over for it to be worthwhile without exceeding the limits.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

what about using a Rental Car to drive for Uber? I was just reading that Uber and Lyft Partnered together. It may be the same way with Hertz too.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> what about Lyft? I heard they pay more than Uber


No, McDonald's pays more, not Lyft.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> what about Lyft? I heard they pay more than Uber


With Lyft you get tips & driver incentive's but there's still a lot of variables to overcome & being your a new driver, the odds are stacked against you. Not to mention Lyft doesn't have the customer base that Uber has.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/cities/nashville/

$0.93 a mile. No deal.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope. I made that pitfall before signing up for this forum (UberMan, who we all hate, also has a "don't do it" video on this subject) and, man, that was hard to do the first few months, and then Uber dropped the fares from $1.10 to $0.85 a mile and was that impossible.
Repo man paid me a visit. Greatest thing to ever happen to me.

Had that car 10 months and it had 35,000 mi. when it magically disappeared into the night.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Read the forums!!!!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


Because it's a win-win for them both.
Car dealership gets $xx,000 for the car.
Uber gets another slave on the road.

Only one getting screwed in the interim is you.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

The fact that they say you'll make enough to pay you car payment if you put in 30 hours tells you they're full of crap. You're not an employee - not getting a salary. I've had days where I've been online for 10 hours straight and netted $20. I've had days where I've been online for 2 hours and netted $40. Too many variables for them to make such a statement. Listen to the folks on this forum who have experienced it. No one can guarantee an amount you'll make - and it's especially difficult when you're new to the game. Did they also tell you they're not going to lower rates again?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning on Driving for Uber in May, in The Nashville area, I am wanting to lease a car to own through Uber, does anyone know if this would be a good idea?
> 
> also is there anway i could get Uber started in my city where i live?


You'd do better to lease a cab, especially in a touristy city like Nashville. Pay the lease by the day or week, quit leasing if you get a better gig or decide to quit.

Signing a long term lease with a company that is reducing rates, I don't see it as a brilliant idea.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


They LIE and LIE and LIE some more!!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


They want to make the sale.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

And some leases, like thru Breeze (600 miles maximum weekly), only available in some cities, are not rent to own. Is Uber Xchange rent to OWN? What about BAMA?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I completely agree if you need car AND want to drive try driving for a cab company better $ better all around cuz with cab you can walk away at ANYTIME


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning on Driving for Uber in May, in The Nashville area, I am wanting to lease a car to own through Uber, does anyone know if this would be a good idea?
> 
> also is there anyway i could get Uber started in my city where i live?


 If it's your only way to get a new car. I've owned a few cars, a few new ones in my lifetime, and a Lease usually means you can only drive so many miles on a leased car. Every mile over your agreement can result in fines for exceeding the mileage agreement, and driving for a living you're going to zoom right over those Lease miles quickly into penalty land. Because "the more you drive the more money you make"

So I hope there's a clause for Uber drivers saying something like; as long as I leased this car while driving through Uber, that I am exempt from the mileage limitations on my Lease. There are High mileage lease options from some lending companies, but people who crunch numbers for a living ( financial institutions, banks, lenders) make money by knowing how to play with numbers. If you aren't as sharp as them well, you've already been there. 15% of the initial suggested sales price of the vehicle, divided by the miles you annually, divided by my interest and how much profit I want t make fleasing you a car, and lets not forget the special clause in fine print you didn't read, which gives the lender the ability to sell your grandchildren if you fail to make your payments on time.

The average American drives 1,500 miles a month commuting from work to home, and normal driving.Rides share drivers who want to maintain their perfect rating of 5 stars my want to follow the (negatively motivating texts and emails )"suggestions" that they aren't driving enough hours in their spare time when compared to their fellow ride share drivers, and if your rating drops below perfect you may be denied access to the Uber system" ( Fired)

Then after you are "denied access to the Uber system" how will you pay your lease?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> So I hope there's a clause for Uber drivers saying something like; as long as I leased this car while driving through Uber, that I am exempt from the mileage limitations on my Lease.


When I leased my car through Santander for Uber, the agreement said you could only drive 40,000 miles a year. That seems like plenty for combined personal + Uber, as I got to around 33,000 in 10 months.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I would never recommend driving Uber with a car payment or in a car you actually need. Dave Ramsey is in Nashville, learn his babysteps 1-3.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I read that Uber gives you Unlimited Miles with Financing to own, also i just received an email today saying Uber Nashville is Expanding to my City here in Clarksville and they will be in town tomorrow, I live 45 mins from Nashville. I think this would be a great opportunity for me, I know every road here where i live, but not sure if many people around here would actually ride Uber since there is also a bus transit system,


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> I read that Uber gives you Unlimited Miles with Financing to own, also i just received an email today saying Uber Nashville is Expanding to my City here in Clarksville and they will be in town tomorrow, I live 45 mins from Nashville. I think this would be a great opportunity for me, I know every road here where i live, but not sure if many people around here would actually ride Uber since there is also a bus transit system,




Make sure to tell the repo man what time you make it home every night.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

"If it looks to good to be true, it probably is."
"A fool and his money are soon parted."
"There's a sucker born every minute."

Need I go on?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> I read that Uber gives you Unlimited Miles with Financing to own, also i just received an email today saying Uber Nashville is Expanding to my City here in Clarksville and they will be in town tomorrow, I live 45 mins from Nashville. I think this would be a great opportunity for me, I know every road here where i live, but not sure if many people around here would actually ride Uber since there is also a bus transit system,


A start up city means that it will be 6 months before anyone knows you are there. Uber has been in Gainesville, GA (40 miles, north of Atlanta) for over a year. The fares are too cheap to get drivers and demand is less than 10 fares a month.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> "If it looks to good to be true, it probably is."
> "A fool and his money are soon parted."
> "There's a sucker born every minute."
> 
> Need I go on?


I will....

"You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink"


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

What About Doing Uber in Bowling Green, KY?

$1.50 Per Mile

I wouldn't mind traveling to different cities, as long as the rates are good.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lmfao!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lease = make payments with uber blood money 
To Own = you'll own it when it's broken & worthless


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao!


Or, asYogi Berra might say,
"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him gather no mossy stones along the way!"
The OP is just the guy Uber is looking for- ready to believe anything they say.
BTW, they do still have rules about where you can work based on your home location, right? Not to mention driving 120 unpaid miles r/t in the hopes of getting some paid miles.
Chris, please take the advice you asked for, and if you must Uber, buy a used car that will qualify to do it.
Edit: he's 50 miles or so from Nashville, so that wouldn't make sense either.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> What About Doing Uber in Bowling Green, KY?
> 
> $1.50 Per Mile
> 
> I wouldn't mind traveling to different cities, as long as the rates are good.


OK, so it's becoming very clear you don't actually want any real experience based input.

Good Luck!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^+1


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Chris18181

Is leasing a car through Uber a good move?


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

there are people here where i live that drive for Uber in Nashville, maybe i should just get a truck driving job, I really had high hopes on Uber for 8 months


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> there are people here where i live that drive for Uber in Nashville, maybe i should just get a truck driving job, I really had high hopes on Uber for 8 months


That would be better, provided you are an employee driving a company vehicle.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


Omg, they should be arrested for telling you that.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning on Driving for Uber in May, in The Nashville area, I am wanting to lease a car to own through Uber, does anyone know if this would be a good idea?
> 
> also is there anway i could get Uber started in my city where i live?


Hi there. Based on our data, we see that about 10-15% of drivers lease their car thru Uber or a similar platform. We don't have a view on the fairness of the pricing (there are others on this forum that do!).


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

the plan to lease through ubers works out well if you're planning to get a strong fulltime job. Uber dosen't hold a gun to you head


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am actually planning to get a full time job, I do have my own online store, so that brings me a little bit of income,


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> Why Does Uber advertise this stuff if they know no one can work for them, I chatted with someone on the Uber Website, and they told me i would make enough to pay the car payments as long as i got in 30hrs a week


There's no way they can know that. Every day/week/driver/city is different. I could work 30 hours and make $800-900, another driver could make $400. There's too much luck & skill required to make decent money to come up with an hourly figure you can apply to everyone. Don't forget this is a company that advertises crazy pay most can't achieve.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

we just got Uber today in the town where i live, I think i would make good money because of the military base here.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> we just got Uber today in the town where i live, I think i would make good money because of the military base here.


Well, I guess if you want to try it, in spite of all the advice against it offered here, I would make one last suggestion - start by putting aside two weeks lease payments. That way you can hand the car back with the required two weeks notice and lease payments, in case it doesn't pan out.


----------

